# Coil sizes



## Smoke187 (26/9/14)

Hi All

I am still quite new to coil building and wanted to find out, what size coils do you'll build.
I started out and have been using a 2mm pop rivet to build my coils and so far it its been quite well, but I am interested to know what ID's are you'll using.


----------



## Riddle (26/9/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am still quite new to coil building and wanted to find out, what size coils do you'll build.
> I started out and have been using a 2mm pop rivet to build my coils and so far it its been quite well, but I am interested to know what ID's are you'll using.



I prefer bigger so I Don't have to drip so often. In the kayfun I go more for 1.5mm. All depends on the device and mood I'm in.

It's nice to go through the SUYWWCS threads to see how other people are doing it. Found some amazing builds there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

Early in my vape journey I build 1.4mm ID coils, but for the past couple of months I prefer ugly coils with ribbon and guess they are about 1.8 to 2mm ID.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/14)

Generally speaking smaller IDs produce better flavour, bigger IDs will produce more vapour, but all this varies a lot depending on the wire gauge and wicking materials. Also, the same wick and coil configuration in a different atomiser will also give you a different result. Best is to start with something simple and start changing and experimenting from there to find what works for you. I started with a Kayfun, a 1.5mm ID with around 7 wraps of 28g Kanthal wicked with cotton is a great place to start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/14)

I'm still on 1,5mm on all my atties.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (26/9/14)

awesome stuff, keep the suggestions coming in 
I'm building on a magma and been doing 6/7 wraps 28G on a 2mm ID and getting around 0.5 - 0.7 ohms with Rayon for wick


----------



## Marzuq (26/9/14)

i like the 2mm ID. works well for me

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (26/9/14)

Worldwide, around 1.5 mm is probably the standard. But have seen IDs from below 1.0 mm up to 4 mm. Personally, I use 1.4 to 1.6 mm.


----------



## Nooby (26/9/14)

I also use to be on 1-1.5mm. However, since I got the Reo with the Atomic, Iv'e been using a 2mm coil (single twisted coil). So far I am really enjoying it. Only reason why I prefer the bigger diameter is, you get more vaping time between drips/squonks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (26/9/14)

johan said:


> Early in my vape journey I build 1.4mm ID coils, but for the past couple of months I prefer ugly coils with ribbon and guess they are about 1.8 to 2mm ID.


I tried the ribbon.
I failed.
As it turns out, in the case of the Veritas, with no post-holes... not quite possible to get ribbon wrapped under a screw!

as for the topic - i do 1.5mm duals in the Veritas, but in the Russian i am currently using double-barrel sub-1mm. Used a syringe needle to wrap.
I am thoroughly in love with that setup in the Kayfun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187 (26/9/14)

I tried the 1.5mm ID this afternoon and yes the flavour is a bit better, but I think I used a bit less rayon, will re-wick it bit later and see how it goes. 
For some odd reason every coil I build only gets down to 0.5 ohm, I dont want to use too few wraps because the coil looks so tiny...lol 

With the 1.5mm I went with 8 wraps dual coil, I will try 7 wraps when I re-wick it and see how it goes, I'm aiming for a 0.3 ohm build just to see how it is, other than that I havent tried anything with a higher resistance, will maybe try for a 0.8 - 1 ohm build and see how it goes. 

I'm still trying to find my sweet spot, so I will be wasting a lot of rayon and kanthal while I play around...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## greybush (26/9/14)

Recently started building my own coils, getting good results from a 3mm ID 5/6 wrap dual coil with 28g... Comes out at 0.6 ohm and is nice and easy to wick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)

greybush said:


> Recently started building my own coils, getting good results from a 3mm ID 5/6 wrap dual coil with 28g... Comes out at 0.6 ohm and is nice and easy to wick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When I first started making coils the wicking part was where I kept getting stuck. It gets much easier with practice, and these days I "usually" have no problem threading a 1.4mm coil really fast.


----------



## greybush (26/9/14)

Alex said:


> When I first started making coils the wicking part was where I kept getting stuck. It gets much easier with practice, and these days I "usually" have no problem threading a 1.4mm coil really fast.


I just find with the larger wick I get way less dry hits, or at least I get them less often now. Got a couple meters of kanthal so I've still got a lot of experimenting to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

